

Mozilla Publishes Do Not Track Field Guide - st3fan
https://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/09/08/mozilla-publishes-do-not-track-field-guide/

======
msujaws
Also news today is Mozilla's announcement of a special blog focusing on
privacy: <http://blog.mozilla.com/privacy/>

------
reemrevnivek
> We have more users who’ve turned on DNT within Firefox than are using
> Adblock Plus ... we’re seeing almost 5% of our user base with DNT enabled

That's a staggering pair of statistics. More people care about not being
tracked than not being shown ads, and there is a significant number who don't
mind ads but don't want to be tracked.

~~~
pbiggar
It's easier to turn on DNT (set a preference) than use Adblock plus (know
about it, find it, install it, restart, choose a blocking list).

------
benologist
I implemented DNT a couple days ago on Playtomic. I think it's a great idea
and I hope it reaches near-100% adoption with harsh penalties for companies
not respecting it.

------
sp332
I really don't mind being tracked, as long as I can turn it off occasionally
or when a guest is using my computer.

